# Echolot HDS 8 Spannungsanzeige Batterie



## manne1966 (15. Februar 2017)

Hallo
Kann mir jemand sagen,wie oder ob man eine Spannungsanzeige von der Batterie auf den Bildschirm von ein HDS8 Gen1 gekommt.


----------



## allegoric (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Echolot HDS 8 Spannungsanzeige Batterie*

Ja, das geht, das  ging zumindest bei meinem alten Lowrance Elite 4 und Elite 5 Chirp ohne Probleme. Da muss man das "HUD" in den Einstellungen entsprechend konfigurieren.


----------



## 17033rabe (7. März 2017)

*AW: Echolot HDS 8 Spannungsanzeige Batterie*

Hallo, 
eine Möglichkeit ist über Alarme-Einstellungen, ein Limit einzugeben. 

Gruß Ralf


----------

